# Corsair H50 Montierrichtung?



## DieChaplinMelone (21. April 2011)

Hallihallo!

Mein Intel Core i5-750 wird im Moment von einer H50 gekühlt. Diese saugt Luft von hinten an und bläst sie ins Gehäuse (Graphite 600T). Die Temperaturen sind klasse  und es läuft alles super stabil.
Ich würde die H50 aber gerne anders montieren. Und zwar so, dass Luft aus dem Gehäuseinneren nach außen gesaugt wird. Ein besserer Luftstrom, vorallem aber Schmutz und Staub machen mir trotz Staubfilter etwas Sorgen. Ich werde das morgen auch ausprobieren, aber ich wollte schon einmal fragen; vielleicht kommen ja Antworten wie: "Bloß nicht, die CPU überhitzt" oder "Klar geht das, brauchst keine stundenlangen Stabilitätstests machen". 

Das Corsair Graphite 600T Gehäuse saugt über die vorinstallierten 200mm Lüfter Luft an (vorn) und pustet raus (oben). Die Grafikkarten (HD5850 ohne OC oder OV) is komplett "Internal Exaust", da sie mit einem Scythe Musashi ausgestattet ist. Sie erwährmt das Gehäuse unter hoher Last also auch ganz ordentlich.

Die H50 wird von zwei Noctua NF-S12B FLX Lüftern flankiert, die eigentlich für tüchtig Durchzug sorgen sollten. Unter Vollast laufen diese bei 1200U/min -> 100 Kubikmeter Luft die Stunde, im Spielebetrieb und im Idle bei 1000U/min -> ca. 85 Kubikmeter Luft pro Stunde. Im Idle sind beide 200mm Lüfter per manueller Lüftersteuerung abgedreht.

Für Infos, Tipps und Hilfe bin ich dankbar!

DieChaplinMelone


----------



## TR 0512 (21. April 2011)

Musst halt schauen wie die Temperaturen (CPU,GPU und MB) sich verändern. Wenn's besser wird ist halt nur noch das Problem mit dem Staub zu lösen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (22. April 2011)

Normalerweise hat man einen Lufstrom, z.b vorne luft rein, hinten luft raus oder umgekehrt. 
Da der Radiator wärme  abgibt würde ich dir raten das er die Luft nach aussen pustet und vorne oder oben ein Lüfter der sie rein pustet.. naja für ne gute Lüftung brauchts schon 4 gute Caselüfter und ein ordentlice Cable Managment meiner Meinung nach..


----------



## Kjyjan (22. April 2011)

Also die Werte der H50 sind definitiv besser wenn er die Luft von außen in das Gehäuse sagt, die CPU is dann kühler, aber dann hastte halt die Warme Luft im Gehäuse, zur Last der anderen Bauteile.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (22. April 2011)

Du kannst hinten und vorne rein, oben raus fördern lassen


----------



## Leopardgecko (22. April 2011)

Da die H50 ihre Abluft direkt zum oberen Lüfter des 600T bläst, befördert dieser die warme Luft umgehend aus dem Gehäuse.
Es ist also kaum anzunehmen, das durch die Warmluft des Radiators irgendwelche Komponenten im Gehäuse erwärmt werden.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (23. April 2011)

Korrekt, die meisten Vergessen das neben dem oberen Output ja auch die meisten Grakas nach hinten die Luft ausstoßen, daher ist das Konzept Vorne & Hinten rein und Oben bzw. hinten (Graka) raus


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (25. April 2011)

Ich hab den Luftstrom jetzt gedreht. Die Temperatur ist nur um 5°C gestiegen. Und die Staubbelastung ist deutlich gesunken.
Ich lass es ersteinmal so.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (29. April 2011)

5 Grad sind für gewöhnlich auch zu verschmerzen


----------

